# Difference Between Nikon D300 and Nikon D300S



## Roger3006 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone

I am just getting educated on the later Nikon DSLRs.  What are the basic differences between the referenced cameras?

Also, am I the only person that would love to have a high quality DSLR without video?  I could care less about shooting video.

Thanks and yall have a great week?

Grits


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 2, 2012)

Buy a D300 will love it.  No video   I also could care less about video.  I just picked up a used d300 2 weeks ago from KEH and can not say enough positive things about the camera or KEH.  the D300s key upgrades were video, dual card slots, an "info" button and and a dedicated "ok" button in the center of the selector. The sensor may have been tweaked slightly as it scored slightly higher in dxo mark.  KR highlights the difference with his normal sarcasm here Nikon D300s  currently there is a 300-400 difference in the used market.  The D300 is a winner!  Of course just my humble opinion...


----------



## Forkie (Jul 2, 2012)

Nikon D300 Vs. Nikon D300S


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 2, 2012)

The difference is that one is plural, the other is singular.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 2, 2012)

Forget cameras, you should check out this thing called "Google"


----------



## Tee (Jul 2, 2012)

grits said:


> Also, am I the only person that would love to have a high quality DSLR without video?  I could care less about shooting video.
> Grits



That would be the D700. :thumbup:


----------



## Bukitimah (Jul 3, 2012)

All manufacturals are the same. The 's' is to charge you a few $ more. Otherwise, it would have to be d400 or d600 and so on. Where possible, buy the best you can afford. From what you have mentioned, the d300 suffice


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 3, 2012)

I dont care about video in my camera either, but I would like to point out that if you have a digital picture camera, you automatically also have a digital movie camera, so why not have that one as well ?

Now if they only would stop using FAT32 for a filesystem and movies over 20min wouldnt be a problem anymore.


----------



## morganza (Jul 3, 2012)

Forkie said:


> Nikon D300 Vs. Nikon D300S



That's nice, thanks.


----------



## KmH (Jul 3, 2012)

grits said:


> Difference Between Nikon D300 and Nikon D300S


The D300s can do video, the D300 can't.

The D300s has 2 memory card slots - 1 for SD, and 1 for CF. The D300 has a CF card slot.


----------



## Roger3006 (Aug 9, 2012)

I just received my D 300 and so far I really like it.  It felt like a real camera when I picked it up.  I also just received David Busch's book on the D300.  I am finding there are enough differences between my old D90 and the D300 to drive me nuts (short trip).

Thank you all for your comments.

Roger


----------



## orb9220 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep there is enough difference as far as I'm concerned between my D90 and D300 too. As now you have the ability to meter with Ai and Ais manual lenses. Fine tune and optimize focus on a lens that may be slightly off with fine-tune ability. Build and more dedicated control options are all a plus in my book. And would be happy with a D300 and consider it an upgrade in my eyes.
.


----------



## Redeyejedi (Aug 9, 2012)

congrats!
i too have a d300 and also bought buschs book few years back.
enjoy!


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 9, 2012)

Tee said:
			
		

> That would be the D700. :thumbup:



Or Ye 5D1.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had my d300 for about 2 months now and it is a remarkable camera in so many ways.  Still have my d90 but it doesn't see much action anymore.  I wanted the d300 for birds and it has been a great upgrade for me.  If you look at my flicker page at the birds in flight I would have never been able to track them with the d90, especially the forster's tern on the first page.  Happy shooting!


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll be grabbing a used D300 in December to hang out with my D90. Keeping my D90 however. But yes, I will be getting a D300 finally!!!


----------

